# DIY Arrow lube



## Hoyt_27 (Nov 30, 2013)

Anybody know how to make arrow lube so you can get your arrows out of 3D animals easier?


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Mix spray bottle if 1/2 dawn soap and 1/2 water


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Tire wet


----------



## Maximus10127 (Jan 2, 2014)

I used to work in an upholstery shop and when installing seat covers we used a pure silicone spray. It dried quick but left a super slick feel on the surface. I would imagine something like that might do the trick. I would google silicone spray and see what you can find. Might be able to find it in a fabric or craft shop.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

i know guys that use slick 50. for me i still use woody lube


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

Just use silicone liquid polish. 
I made myself an arrow lube tube. I bought a plastic package tube like these here http://036f5c7.netsolhost.com/packaging.html, with an hole cutting punch same diameter like the tube I cut some polyurethane sponge rolls. With an smaller punch (same like the arrow diameter) I cut some holes in the middle of the rolls and in one of the tubes end cap . I put the sponge rolls into the tube,poured some liquid silicone on them,put the end cap and the arrow lube tube was ready.


----------



## bdmglockfan (May 19, 2013)

I bought an AAE lube tube last season and ran it dry, I refilled it with mineral oil and seems to work great.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

A guy that shot league last year at my club was using vegetable oil in a bottle that looked like a bingo marker with a sponge tip to apply it.


----------



## EBinCA (May 9, 2012)

Airborne (the cold med stuff) tube + piece of sponge + armor all. Works great

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCosimini (Jan 19, 2014)

Silicone mold release (manufacturing molds, not the fungus) or tire wet.

For the dispenser- 2 PVC caps on a short section of PVC pipe, hole drilled in one end, 2 strips of open cell foam on the inside. Add just a squirt or two of lube, don't need to fill it.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

M & M candy tube, Armour all, hair curler sponge


----------



## cscornelius (Jan 27, 2014)

I used prescription pill bottles with holes in each end, sweatshirt material rolled up in it with a small hole for the arrow and I used armor al or vegetable oil. Cheap and worked really good.


----------



## chacam (May 21, 2010)

I use tire wet but sometimes question how good it is. Seems like if the arrow is lubed with tire wet or some other kind, it will go into the target farther and still be a bear to pull.


----------



## Ford1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you using carbon arrows? If so, try Ivory soap. Next to dirt cheap, and once the soap fills the irregularities in the carbon surface(however small) you get to use it less and less.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Black Magic tire shine in a flip top contain from the 'travel' section of Wal-mart where you get travel sized soap, shampoo, etc. Use a sponge or tshirt material, fill the bottle and just spray or pour the tire shine in there just enough to wet the sponge. Good for a long time!


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

stringgun said:


> M & M candy tube, Armour all, hair curler sponge


This^^^^ except I use silicone grease for plumbing rubber washers. I though all the tire shine and armour all stuff made the arrows go farther into target and then the foam sucked it off the shaft and made it harder to pull. The grease is cheap and last for several shots.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've tried a couple of the tire wet products and they were better than nothing, but nowhere near as good as the commercial stuff. 

The silicone plumbing stuff sounds interesting.


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

I just use a bar of dial soap


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i use ivory soap,cut the bar in half and drill a 1/4" hole for para cord and hang on your belt. i have also made tubes with 1" pvc.
6" piece of pvc
one end cap and one 1" pvc threaded connector
1 threaded end cap with 1 1/4" eye bolt drilled in the center 2 small washers and 2 small rubber washers and 2 1/4" nuts.
about a 4" piece of para cord held on the pvc by 2 zip tyes. fill with small cotton balls,wet the cotton balls with what ever you use for slickem.un screw the threaded cap and dip arrow replace cap and hang on belt.hope this helps some of you.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Would someone mind taking pictures of their SPONGE material lube tubes?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

no name ky


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

bar of dove soap cheap and no mess


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

PTFE Teflon resin wax! I have a gallon can of the stuff from my old powder coating R&D industry days. I heat the arrow up a little with a hair dryer, then put wax on a t shirt then rub it in. Works great plus keeps ice from building on the arrows in the winter for late season.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Black Ice tire shine in a dollar store bingo marker. Needs to be applied every arrow for most really sticky targets.

-Grant


----------



## acer-m14 (Aug 24, 2014)

I used the tube of crossbow rail lube that came with my friends parker crossbow to see how it would do.
worked great , arrow went in a few inches more but pulled out really easy. just had to apply it after a few shots.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

after trying a bunch of homebrew solutions, I bought a bottle of Easton lube a few weeks ago. it's dual branded as crossbow deck lube.

comes in the same sort of applicator as Scorpion Venom but with a cool little neoprene holster.

works well, for the price just buy a bottle. not very DIY but there's a limit where it's just not worth it.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Maximus10127 said:


> I used to work in an upholstery shop and when installing seat covers we used a pure silicone spray. It dried quick but left a super slick feel on the surface. I would imagine something like that might do the trick. I would google silicone spray and see what you can find. Might be able to find it in a fabric or craft shop.


Silicone! Works great. I stick my shafts in the lathe, give 'em a spin hitting them with some 0000 steel wool, then silicone and go.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

ArmorAll sprayed on a rag.


----------



## chadbrochill17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Guy i know uses a bar of soap


----------



## fivejades (Nov 29, 2014)

I use 3-IN-ONE SILICONE SPRAY LUBRICANT. It also cleans and conditions the vanes.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

stringgun said:


> M & M candy tube, Armour all, hair curler sponge


I made one with the same tube, used astroglide lubricant and took some silicone and covered the hole up minis just a tiny hole for an arrow to fit in. The silicone will stretch for the arrows but will also squeegee of the excess lube. The flip cap is nice and the tube fits perfectly in most quiver tubes.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Bar soap


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

''Meguires Tire Gel'' works great in an old plastic 35mm film canister, filled with a sponge to soak up the gel and the lid has a hole drilled in it with 8 slits around it.. Lasted me 3 years before adding more Tire Gel.


----------



## glencf (Nov 16, 2016)

Chap stick works for me


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

I made a tube out of 2" PCV with a cap on both ends. Drilled a hole slightly larger than arrow size I use the most in one cap and glued a small sponge piece to the inside of that end. I use Black magic trim and tire shine. Its a super thick silicone that works really well at making arrow removal easier. Do not get any on end of arrow that you want to pull on. I have used many products that are supposedly made for this purpose, but this product has them all beat. It also last fairly long compared to others that I have used. Pulling arrows that have this lube applied is noticeably easier.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

tag


----------



## chevy_freak (Sep 27, 2015)

I use vegetable oil in an old gorilla grease tube. 

I did try some easton stuff and it does work better, but $12/tube vs. stealing a bit from the wife's kitchen...


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Hoyt_27 said:


> Anybody know how to make arrow lube so you can get your arrows out of 3D animals easier?


slick stick............1-1/2" pvc with a piece of armorflex foam squeezed into it, then 2 end caps, one drilled out so you can push your arrow in...........fill it with dish soap


----------



## BulldogBowCoach (Oct 19, 2017)

Sounds crazy but bar soap works well, and its usually "free" if you use the hotel soap.


----------



## VanIsleHunter (Mar 11, 2012)

BulldogBowCoach said:


> Sounds crazy but bar soap works well, and its usually "free" if you use the hotel soap.


This except I just us a bar of Ivory soap. Works better than any commercial arrow lube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

A bar of soap works great, and no mess


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Fantastic ideas fellas! any photos of the DIY tubes? PVC with caps or M&M candy tube conversions?


----------



## TheChemist (Apr 6, 2018)

Silicone with Teflon spray works great for me, and it’s cheap


----------



## Dirtbike_boy232 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bar of soap


----------



## Buckshot1822 (Aug 7, 2017)

I use tire shine in a m&m tube. I cut makeup sponges and put them in the tube and melted a hole the size of an arrow through them.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Liquid Wrench. It's a silicone based lubricant. An old 35 mm film canister with a makeup sponge in the bottom. Drill hole thru top and bottom and slide arrow thru. A little liquid wrench goes a long way since it doesn't evaporate.


----------



## SecretAgnt31 (Aug 29, 2017)

that little bar of soap at the hotel you always wanna bring home .... bring some home and throw them in your quiver .... they work great .... free too !!


----------



## X.bushman.x (Jan 19, 2019)

Retail arrow lube isnt expensive...


----------



## Jedsterfab (Feb 8, 2019)

I use ice turtle wax


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

Any brand of Teflon based chain wax


----------



## ccryer (Oct 15, 2017)

Dove Soap


----------



## donserbo (Jan 27, 2018)

I like coconut oil.


----------



## edh00561 (Jan 6, 2019)

Anything with silicone base has worked well for me. Helps em slide right through the vitals in the huntin woods too 😏


----------



## Flambowski (Sep 3, 2013)

When the club targets are newly rebuilt we leave bar soap on the butts for a few weeks. Seems to work well but can make a mess if you don’t take care when rubbing on your arrows


----------



## Diegov93 (May 25, 2018)

I need to try these


----------



## Jbrand11 (Jan 12, 2019)

Pure Lanolin. Get the bottles off Amazon. Have to re-apply after a half dozen shots. One bottle will last an entire season.


----------



## beinborn988 (Feb 10, 2019)

dish soap


----------



## Bow Str (Apr 18, 2015)

Some great ideas, thanks...


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

Gonna head to Home Depot and grab some pvc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vex12 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ivory soap


----------



## Hogwort (Aug 1, 2005)

I use Black magic tire shine like Huntnfishnut and it's cheap and works OK . But I make my lube tube out of small prescription bottles like other shooters I drilled a hole in the cap end to fit arrow size but I use foam hair rollers with the hole already cut in them that fit the size of the bottle that you can buy from the dollar store around 8 in a pack for a dollar so you can make extras for friends.(the ones I got were pink colored but you can't see that in the bottle).


----------



## Buckslayer72 (Oct 15, 2018)

Some great ideas here, I'll have to give a couple of them a try!!


----------



## Huddlebots (Oct 22, 2018)

Definitely gonna try a couple of these. Got at least 3 of these lying around.


----------



## Audible (Feb 9, 2018)

Try poly glicerine, you can find it at a pharmacy, silicone base works awesome if you can find one that stays on wet. Tried the dry silicone lube, didn’t seem to work that well


----------



## intensive (Feb 9, 2019)

Car wax. Squirted into a speed brush folded in half.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Just get yourself shoe polish with a sponge applicator. If you don't know what i mean just do a picture search. You can tie it to your quiver or whatever with a bit of paracord. really cheap, easy to apply, doesn't leak or spill or lube your fingers if you touch the wrong end of your arrow and one box takes forever to get empty.

If you like the original oil you could probably try to get the original product in a large container. It is synthetic oil used for greasing thermal critical parts in industry. I'd have to look up the name of the chemical.


----------



## Djqpaz (Oct 10, 2018)

I guy at indoor Nationals this year gave me his close to empty container of Woodys.... so I’m once it’s empty I’ll be trying one of these as a replacement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogjokr (Nov 14, 2018)

definitely going to try these. Thanks


----------



## fish impaler (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with arrow lubricants interfering with re-fletching adhesives?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

I built this arrow lube tube I saw on a Texas bowhunting forum several years ago. I used some 3/4" PVC, 1 1/4" PVC, craft felt, and Black Magic Tire Wet. I have one cap with a hole and some felt on the inside to remove excess and one to keep the tube from drying out. It can all be built with 1" and 1/2" PVC to replace one of the arrow tubes in a hip quiver, but I used what I already had on hand.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stringwalker60 (Apr 15, 2018)

tire shine for me


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

The $2 can of spray silicone from Walmart auto section works great.


----------



## loucamp263 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's my spin on it. PVC pipe parts, d-loop, small wood screw and a ring lug terminal. Cored piece of sponge inside or the sponge from a hair curler. I have some pure silicone which I use. Works good.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ye'Ol'Fart (Aug 9, 2016)

35mm film canister, two foam pieces so there's a split in the middle for shaft. Drill holes in top and bottom as a pass through. Lube......Go to Wal-mart get the cheapest silicon based lube next to the condoms....works rather well!


----------



## Mitch_Repak (Jan 31, 2019)

Hoyt_27 said:


> Anybody know how to make arrow lube so you can get your arrows out of 3D animals easier?


Woody's arrow lube its a little glass bottle for like $10-$15 and it lasts a long time. i shoot almost every weekend and i've had the same bottle for almost 3 seasons. just put a little on your field point and it spreads when it enters the target. your arrow will penetrate the target a bit more but will be much easier to pull out.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Mitch_Repak said:


> Woody's arrow lube its a little glass bottle for like $10-$15 and it lasts a long time. i shoot almost every weekend and i've had the same bottle for almost 3 seasons. just put a little on your field point and it spreads when it enters the target. your arrow will penetrate the target a bit more but will be much easier to pull out.


For that same price, I can buy a 16oz bottle of Black Magic Tire Wet or Megiar's Endurance Tire Gel and never have to buy lube in my lifetime. Incredibly slick stuff and more affordable.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocketsika (Feb 28, 2018)

mdodraw29 said:


> A guy that shot league last year at my club was using vegetable oil in a bottle that looked like a bingo marker with a sponge tip to apply it.


seems very efficient will definitely be trying this.


----------



## BobbyBouche (Sep 14, 2016)

I've been using silicone spray for a while now and like it.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

pocketsika said:


> seems very efficient will definitely be trying this.


It was probably one of those envelope moistener bottles


----------



## bvfd458 (Jun 16, 2017)

Great ideas


----------



## John_hessell (Mar 12, 2019)

I put a little silicone spray on a small block sponge. I clipped this sponge to my belt quiver and tap my field tip before each shot it spread when I hit the target. 
Better yet, buy the clam style arrow puller from DD Archery and never worry if you forgot your arrow snot. This easily pulls arrows out of frozen 3D targets. Throw away those rubber grip style!


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mitch_Repak said:


> Woody's arrow lube its a little glass bottle for like $10-$15 and it lasts a long time. i shoot almost every weekend and i've had the same bottle for almost 3 seasons. just put a little on your field point and it spreads when it enters the target. your arrow will penetrate the target a bit more but will be much easier to pull out.


I prefer Woody's too. If you get a little on your hand(s) it comes off easy. Some of the other lubes I've tried are a pain to get off your hands. Slippery bow hand = not good.


----------



## JFQuest72 (Sep 11, 2017)

Same thing for me, but I have been using the Black Magic Tire Magic


----------



## Blam62 (Apr 14, 2019)

Great ideas. Thanks


----------



## CBSimco (May 19, 2013)

interesting


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

The little bars of hard soap from your local hotel always worked for me at ASA shoots when I forgot everything else at the house


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I grabbed a paint dabber from the craft section at Walmart, emptied out the paint and washed it, filled it with Meguiar's Endurance Tire Gel (thinner than the Black Magic), and it works well. More time consuming to lube up the arrow than the tube I made, but it is lighter and a little smaller.


----------



## oubackman (Feb 14, 2006)

Crisco!


----------



## airmannorred (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm with dirtylostsheep, but does make your wind a little stronger in the woods!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

I think I've read just about every material in the grocery store can be used for arrow lube. 

I'm starting to think peanut butter would work. Creamy, of course.


----------



## mrdices (May 11, 2019)

For the ones suggesting bar of soap, do you just rub the tip of the arrow on the soap, or like the first few inches ?


----------



## tylkrueg (Oct 3, 2012)

I would use bars of soap that you get at hotels. cut a hole on one side of the soap and run a string to it and attached it to your belt loop, and cut a "u" shape out of the other side to run the arrow through before shooting it.


----------



## tylkrueg (Oct 3, 2012)

i would just run the first couple inches through the soap.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

tylkrueg said:


> I would use bars of soap that you get at hotels. cut a hole on one side of the soap and run a string to it and attached it to your belt loop, and cut a "u" shape out of the other side to run the arrow through before shooting it.


why does everyone say hotel soap? is Zest and Irish Spring not good enough??

do I need to go rent a hotel room, so I can get some arrow lubing soap?


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

roosclan said:


> Well, I grabbed a paint dabber from the craft section at Walmart, emptied out the paint and washed it, filled it with Meguiar's Endurance Tire Gel (thinner than the Black Magic), and it works well. More time consuming to lube up the arrow than the tube I made, but it is lighter and a little smaller.


I just tried this over the weekend, but used the black magic, and it works great. I don't know that it is worth the messing around over just buying something like arrow snot. For as long as it lasts, and at $10 a bottle, if I could buy it over the counter, I would have. But, the tire crap is easy to find.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Bucket said:


> I just tried this over the weekend, but used the black magic, and it works great. I don't know that it is worth the messing around over just buying something like arrow snot. For as long as it lasts, and at $10 a bottle, if I could buy it over the counter, I would have. But, the tire crap is easy to find.


Not only easy to find, but for the same $10, you have a lifetime supply for you and your friends!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDawg (Oct 31, 2018)

Chase Hatcher said:


> Mix spray bottle if 1/2 dawn soap and 1/2 water


Doesn't get easier than this.


----------



## elkincoach (May 3, 2012)

the tire shine stuff WET I think is the name is a gel that works great


----------



## fozzywozzy (Jul 25, 2018)

interesting, gotta try some of these out


----------



## spear0 (May 10, 2018)

shoot micros


----------

